# Switch yard design



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
 
I would like to build a switch yard, mostly for train storage.  Is there any links to successful designs?  The area I have is a little more than 2 feet wide and 22 feet long.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I designed a simple yard for my layout. Before doing that, I researched how real switchyards work. 

Maybe this page on my site will help: http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=56 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

An area 24 inches wide will hold 3 spurs separated by large radius switches. Allowing room for the switches, you could probably store 36 forty-foot cars. A Y switch might save some length and allow a couple more cars.
 
If you intend to use the area as a sorting yard, you will need one of those tracks to assemble trains and a yard lead to back out on. Most people use the mainline for these purposes, which works as long as you are the only train running.
 
If you are looking for something challenging, the area could be used to build a time saver switching layout.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

If you haven't visited Greg's site, you really should. He has a lot of useful information there for our hobby, as well as cigar information. His switch yard is quite nice, given the space he has to work with and he has given me a few ideas to try on my next layout. I am not sure where he stores his trains when he is not running, but given the constraints of space, I think he has done a stellar job.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice compliment! 

Well, in the misc. train stuff menu, I have some pictures and dimensions to make rolling train storage cabinets. I have stained them since, so they are not bare wood! 

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=210   (scroll down past the verbage).

In the future, the mainline will enter the garage and have several holding tracks about 15-20 feet long each.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just make sure you do not create an S curve. 

Come in at a slight angle and use the curve of the switch to create a straight run. 

For freight, 8 foot diameter is good, but some passenger cars will like larger diameter curves.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.  I had already found your write-up while doing a google search.  I down loaded it last week.  It's very good.   I'm still trying to undetstand the space requirments.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you use Aristo Wide Radius switches for your yard, your track to track spacing is about 6.5", that's about as close/dense as I would recommend, and it might not be enough fo r1:20.3 stuff.

*Click here* for a link to see my switchyard that was as dense as I could reasonably make it.

The switches are connected one to another with no other track pieces in between.

I hope this helps.

Regards, Greg


----------

